# RSV2000 News



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Since I read the american continent isn't uninterested in Dr. Raiser's RSV2000 I tought I open a little news thread to keep you informed! If someone has any questions, ask me, any time. The actual state of affairs is that the RSV2000 is now a member of the VDH/FCI like you know yet. Bad news are that the SV put a ban on double membership in SV and RSV2000. There where a couple of incidents where dog handlers with double membership where banned from SV competitions.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

How many members does RSV have now? Does it appear that the majority of the working people will come across to RSV or will they stay with the SV?
Is the RSV going to have its own BSP or are they just going to compete in the Meisterschaft?
Is their any plans to set up their own WUSV or is it going to be a Germany only thing?
The SV has not allowed its judges to come to Australia to judge SchH trials as the show based GSDCA, which is WUSV affilated, does not support SchH so the SV and WUSV have not supported SchH here. It is good to see that the RSV has allowed its judges to come here to Australia now.
Raiser has always been fighting for the working GSD people here in Oz.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

It says there are about 350 members, upward tendency. Many members switch but still many are afraid to switch 'cause they want to stay also in the SV to take part in the competitions. Since the RSV2000 is still very fresh everything is still quite much in the making. But like Raiser said in a current Interview in the magazin "Der Gebrauchshund", it's about to think what is better FOR THE DOG and not for the handler! A dog is not worse just because you didn't take part at BSP or WUSV. But sure, something similar from the RSV2000 will come! I will conclude my membership soon so I will get more insight!


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I've just translated a report on this:

http://www.rsv2000.de/de/178/08.06.2009++-+Bericht+Gerolshofen

only to find it says something and nothing - so enjoy the pictures.

I was going to post my translation but I didn't save it - you've not missed much but I've lost 30 minutes.

The mental test they talk about might be worth translating - I'll be back


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

So the RSV2000 needs to pass tests with at least 100 different dogs to become an approved VDH member. There's some controversy going on as the RSV2000 helped certain "big" members to hide their RSV2000 membership in order to get the approval to pass some SV competitions while other members have been kicked out of the SV due to their honesty being a RSV2000 member as well.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

Why isn't the RSV2000 providing any documents in English ???!!! What does that say about the organisation and their attitude to interested parties who unfortunately are not familiar with German. Are they not interested in getting support from the Americans, English, Aussies etc.? Or are they not bothered about these people?


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Good question. I wondered about that, too. Especially since Raiser's traveling so much for the dog sport.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Really? Really?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

That sounds facetious but only one "really" is too short apparently to post.

BTW

What do the Americans, British, Australians, etc. have in mind in terms of support?

I guess they (RSV 2000) are extremely busy trying to comply with all the sport relevant requirements and stumbling blocks (SV) at the moment.

If anyone is interested in a particular matter, I'd be happy to give a brief unbiased translation!


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Really what?

This is the only English information I found http://www.rsv2000.de/assets/media/pdf/presse/RSV2000_2008-01_EN.pdf . I would translate infos, too, just ask. I will forward the wish for English infos.

BTW, the RSV2000 promotes the artificial insemination. This means expanding the gen pool!


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

RSV2000 English version website soon!


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

For those who wondered - Sorry guys I will no longer have news for you as I'll remain with the SV! Too much to explain. The only thong I can say "All that glistens it not gold"!


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

James Degale said:


> Why isn't the RSV2000 providing any documents in English ???!!! What does that say about the organisation and their attitude to interested parties who unfortunately are not familiar with German. Are they not interested in getting support from the Americans, English, Aussies etc.? Or are they not bothered about these people?


Why should they have documents in English? It's a German club that is trying to address German problems. Why an American would join RSV2000 or the SV is a mystery to me. It make as much sense as a German joining WDA or USCA. When will Americans stop suckling the euro-taint?


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I like American teet better than Euro taint...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> Why should they have documents in English? It's a German club that is trying to address German problems. Why an American would join RSV2000 or the SV is a mystery to me. It make as much sense as a German joining WDA or USCA. When will Americans stop suckling the euro-taint?


HI Chris,

The problem IMHO is the SV is the parent breed club for the
GSD. Americans with GSD's should be concerned with what goes on in the SV. I also find it interesting that UScA is attempting to prevent their members from having dual UScA/WDA membership. Similar to the SV forbidding it's members from joining RSV2000. "Monkey see, Monkey do"?
UScA might have a point with the WDA not really supporting
the working GSD since they follow the AKC standard BUT
Raiser is a lot more pro Working GSD then the SV that is 
run by the showline folk?
Anyway, I'm a Dobermann and Dutch Shepherd person so
WTF do I know?


----------

